

TextEdit's full (?) source code is available online - audionerd
https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#samplecode/TextEdit/

======
audionerd
TextEdit has a handy, but often overloooked, use as a basic HTML editor for
non-technical contributors.

(see: [http://www.musingsfrommars.org/2007/03/using-text-edit-as-
ht...](http://www.musingsfrommars.org/2007/03/using-text-edit-as-html-
editor.html))

While researching ways to parse the Web Archive HTML format it outputs, and
was surprised to find Apple makes the entire source code for TextEdit
available to any developer. Nice!

